# هل كل الطوائف المسيحية تعبد المسيح ؟



## ملحد حر (29 يونيو 2011)

هل كل الطوائف المسيحية تعبد المسيح ؟


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (29 يونيو 2011)

*.نعم.*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (29 يونيو 2011)

كل من لا يعترف بلاهوت المسيح ، ليس مسيحياً مطلقاً ، بل يسقط من المسيحية كليةً


----------



## ملحد حر (29 يونيو 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> كل من لا يعترف بلاهوت المسيح ، ليس مسيحياً مطلقاً ، بل يسقط من المسيحية كليةً


 
طيب طائفة شهود يهوه المسيحية لا تعترف بلاهوت المسيح !

أعتقد انكم كلكم تعرفون هذه الطائفة


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (29 يونيو 2011)

ملحد حر قال:


> طيب طائفة شهود يهوه المسيحية لا تعترف بلاهوت المسيح !
> 
> أعتقد انكم كلكم تعرفون هذه الطائفة



*شهود يهوه ليسوا مسيحيين بل يدّعون ذلك. كل مسيحيي العالم بجميع طوائفهم يرفضون تعاليم هراطقة شهود يهوه ولا يعتبرونهم مسيحيين.*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (29 يونيو 2011)

شهود يهوه أنفسهم لا يقولون أنهم مسيحيين

إنهم يرفضون تسميتهم مسيحيين

ونفس إسمهم يدل على إنتمائهم لليهود

وعقائدهم كلها تخدم اليهود ، حتى أنهم يقولون بأن اليهود فقط هم الذين سيدخلون ملكوت السموات ، وأما بقية أتباعهم - من غير اليهود - فسيعيشون على الأرض فقط ، يأكلون ويشربون ويتناسلون

ولهم خرافة كبيرة أخرى ، وهى أن الناس ليس لهم أرواح ، وأن موت الإنسان مثل موت البهيمة !!!!!!!!!!

وقد رددت عليهم فى موضوعى إنكار لاهوت المسيح وفى موضوع بدعتهم بأن موت الإنسان مثل البهائم ، بلا روح أو تنفنى الروح عند الموت

ويمكن قراءة البحثين هنا فى منتدانا العظيم هذا ، والعناوين موجودة فى مدونتى أنا الضعيف


----------



## Desert Rose (29 يونيو 2011)

*شهود يهوه انفسهم يرفضون ان يطلق عليهم مسيحين وحتى المكان الذى يجتمعوا فيه لايطلقوا عليه كنيسة بل kingdom hall

هم مهرطقين ولا يعتبروا مسيحيين 
*


----------



## Critic (29 يونيو 2011)

> طيب طائفة شهود يهوه المسيحية


تقصد شهود يهوة الغير مسيحية


----------



## هالة نور نبيل (29 يونيو 2011)

دي ديانة  اسمها (شهود يهوه)
ودي ديانة اسمها (المسيحية )
 فين الصلة ما بينهم ، ومعروف إن الطوائف المسيحية ثلاثة فقد ،  شهود يهوه دي ديانة هما اللي أخترعوها.


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (29 يونيو 2011)

Critic قال:


> تقصد شهود يهوة الغير مسيحية



:big29:​


----------



## The Antiochian (29 يونيو 2011)

*يمكن الإسلام أقرب للمسيحية ، عالأقل المسيح عندهم رسول وليس الملاك ميخائيل*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (30 يونيو 2011)

صانع الإثنين واحد : عدو البشر

لكيلا يخلصوا وينعموا بالفرح الأبدى فى ملكوت السموات


----------



## miraam (30 يونيو 2011)

الطوائف المسيحيه ثلاثة فقط 
الارثوذكس
الكاثوليك
البروتوستانت

الثلاث طوائف كتابهم المقدس واحد


----------



## Twin (30 يونيو 2011)

*سؤالك كان واضح يا أخي *

*هل كل الطوائف المسيحية تؤمن بالمسيح*

*والأجابة نعم ... وتؤمن بنفس الكتاب المقدس ... وترمن ان الرب يسوع هو الله الظاهر في الجسد *
*وتؤمن بتجسده وبفداءه وبقيامته وصعوده وتنتظر قيامة الأموات وحياة الدهر الأتي *

*فلماذا التشتيت إذاً والقفز لأسئلة أخري ... كسؤالك عن شهود يهوه*

*عامة السؤال تمت إجابته .... هل من جديد .؟*​


----------



## ملحد حر (1 يوليو 2011)

Twin قال:


> *سؤالك كان واضح يا أخي *​
> 
> *هل كل الطوائف المسيحية تؤمن بالمسيح*​
> *والأجابة نعم ... وتؤمن بنفس الكتاب المقدس ... وترمن ان الرب يسوع هو الله الظاهر في الجسد *
> ...


 
اخي انا لم اشتت الموضوع بل سؤالي كان متعلق في الموضوع


----------



## ملحد حر (1 يوليو 2011)

للذين يقولون أن شهود يهوه ليسوا مسيحيين هذا الرابط من موقع ويكيبيديا يثبت أنهم طائفة مسيحية 
http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/شهود_يهوه


----------



## نغم (1 يوليو 2011)

ملحد حر قال:


> للذين يقولون أن شهود يهوه ليسوا مسيحيين هذا الرابط من موقع ويكيبيديا يثبت أنهم طائفة مسيحية
> http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/شهود_يهوه


 

طيب مادامك شاطر كده واخذت الجواب الى انت حابب تسمعة جيت هنا للمنتدى وبتسأل ليه.؟ 
مادامك مقتنع بانهم مسيحين ووحابب تقتنع بفكرك ده احنا دخلنا ايه؟ 

احتفظ الرابط لك انت لانه دليل على انك شخص بيسأل سؤال ويجاوب نفسه ....


----------



## حبيب يسوع (1 يوليو 2011)

كل الطوائف المسيحية تؤمن بيسوع المسيح والكتاب المقدس هو كتاب لكل الطوائف


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (1 يوليو 2011)

ملحد حر قال:


> للذين يقولون أن شهود يهوه ليسوا مسيحيين هذا الرابط من موقع ويكيبيديا يثبت أنهم طائفة مسيحية
> http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/شهود_يهوه



الذين يقولون أن شهود يهوه ليسوا مسيحيين ، هم كــــــــــــــــــــل المسيحيين


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (1 يوليو 2011)

ملحد حر قال:


> للذين يقولون أن شهود يهوه ليسوا مسيحيين هذا الرابط من موقع ويكيبيديا يثبت أنهم طائفة مسيحية
> http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/شهود_يهوه



*الويكيبيديا موسوعة حرة بمعنى أن أى إنسان يستطيع أن يضيف مايريده ويعبر كما يشاء لذلك فالويكيبيديا لاتصلح مرجعا.*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (1 يوليو 2011)

شهود يهوه من صنع اليهود

ولهم أهداف علنية تصب فى خدمة اليهود ، منها هدم المسيحية ، ومنها مساعدتهم فى إقامة دولتهم (منذ قبل إنشائها) ، كما ينشرون تعاليم تدعو للتميز العنصرى للعبرانيين عن بقية الشعوب ، حتى أنهم يقولون أن السماء لا يدخلوها إلاَّ الإسرائيليون

فهل بعد ذلك تقول أنهم مسيحييون

وعن إنكارهم لوجود الروح البشرية الخالدة - الذى سبق أن أشرت إليه - وكذلك إنكارهم للاهوت المسيح ، يوجد كتابين بمدونتى


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (1 يوليو 2011)

ملحد حر قال:


> للذين يقولون أن شهود يهوه ليسوا مسيحيين هذا الرابط من موقع ويكيبيديا يثبت أنهم طائفة مسيحية
> http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/شهود_يهوه



*يا أخي مسيحية جماعة معينة لا يتم إثباتها عن طريق رابط من الويكيبيديا بل عن طريق موافقة عقيدة هذه الجماعة للعقيدة المسيحية الصحيحة التي تُجمع عليها جميع الطوائف المسيحية. كل المسيحيين لا يعترفون بشهود يهوه كجماعة مسيحية. شهود يهوه لهم تاريخ معروف بالخداع، فهم يدّعون المسيحية، لكنهم ليسوا كذلك.*


----------



## سرجيوُس (1 يوليو 2011)

> هل كل الطوائف المسيحية تعبد المسيح ؟


شهود يهوة ليسو مسيحيين
فهم يعددون الاله فهل تقبل ذلك يا ملحد؟


----------



## elamer1000 (1 يوليو 2011)

*من اساسيات الأيمان المسيحى الأيمان بأن المسيح الكلمة المتجسد*

*الله الظاهر فى الجسد وبدون هذا الأيمان لا يكون مسيحى*

*+++*​


----------



## سرجيوُس (1 يوليو 2011)

elamer1000 قال:


> *من اساسيات الأيمان المسيحى الأيمان بأن المسيح الكلمة المتجسد*
> 
> *الله الظاهر فى الجسد وبدون هذا الأيمان لا يكون مسيحى*
> 
> *+++*​


وهذا هو قانون الايمان الذى يصلى به الجميع


----------



## Man Of Gd (16 أغسطس 2011)

شهود يهوه دول ولا محصلين ولا مسيحيين و لا حتى يهود دول زى البغل لا هو حمار و لا هو حصان دول خدو ن المسيحية حاجتين انهم ياخدوا الاناجيل ز اسمها عندهم (الاسفار اليونانية المسيحية) و انهم يخدوا النص بالحرف زى عند الانجليين اما شخص المسيح معرفش ايه صفته بالنسبالهم بس هو دين وضعى واضح جدا​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (16 أغسطس 2011)

لو راجعت موضوع الويكيبيديا الذي جلبته ستجد الفقرة التالية في بداية المقال:

شهود يهوه إحدى الطوائف المسيحية ولكنها *لا تعترف* بالطوائف المسيحية الأخرى.

اذا فهي مسيحية على هواها يا عزيزي وليست كباقي الطوائف، والاغلبية لا تعتد بقول الاقلية!​


----------



## antonius (16 أغسطس 2011)

> هل كل الطوائف المسيحية تعبد المسيح ؟


كل اعضاء مجلس الكنائس العالمي يقرون و يؤمنون بلاهوت المسيح


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (18 أغسطس 2011)

*طبعا* 
.
.
.​


----------



## ++Narawas++ (2 مارس 2012)

سلام المسيح 

أحب أن أقولك شيء مهم حول طائفة شهود يهوه 

هذه الطائفة مليئة بالخرافات التي لا يصدقها العقل مثل الملائكة تتزوج البشر


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (2 مارس 2012)

*بالنسبة لطائفة شهود يهوه هم على حسب علمي مسيحيين بروتستانت *

*هم مسيحيين لكنهم لايؤمنون بصلب المسيح ولا بلاهوته ولا يعبدونه ولا يضعون الصلبان والتماثيل في معابدهم إضافة أنهم لا يعلقون الصليب في صدورهم أثناء صلواتهم *

*هم بذلك يختلفون عن جميع الطوائف المسيحية !!*


----------



## The Antiochian (2 مارس 2012)

*صديقي أحمد اسمح لي بأن أصحح لك معلوماتك .*
*1 - شهود يهوه ليسوا ضمن البروتستانت وإن كانت حرية التفسير بعيداً عن الفكر الآبائي سبباً في نشوء الهرطقات المتهاودة مثل شهود يهوه .*

*حتى شهود يهوه نفسهم لا ينسبون أنفسهم إلى المسيحيين ، والمسيحيون بكل طوائفهم يعتبرونهم ضمن الهرطقات .*

*في هذا المنتدى يوجد مسيحيون من كل الطوائف وكل الدول ، والأساسيات واحدة .*

*2 - شهود يهوه يؤمنون بالصلب ولكن على خشبة عمودية وليس على صليب ، ويؤمنون بأن "المسيح ابن الله" ولكنهم يعتقدون أنه الملاك ميخائيل متجسداً .*


----------



## Twin (2 مارس 2012)

*موضوع من يناير 2011 .... يعاد للرفع *

*يغلق*​


----------

